# Injection site pain-Menogon



## cooroo (Feb 10, 2005)

Anyone else have bad injection site pain on Menogon?  24 hours later, it's really really sore and has a large raised red mark around the site.
   
CooRoo


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Cooroo
Yes me too, afraid it is quite common to get painful   , if it gets to bad you can try moving the injection site 
Lets hope it's all worth it, keeping my fingers crossed for you
Dydie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i had really bad pain with menogon injections, for some reason the first jab was the worst and my leg hurt so bad the next day it was painfull to walk on it. so my second cycle i decided to inject the opposite leg first and the exact same thing happened weird eh ?

good luck with tx hopefully it will all be worth it

pam xx


----------



## jue jue 2 (Feb 17, 2005)

HI 
i found that injecting into my leg was very painful I also got a raised sore lump I found it less painful in my stomach i just alternated the site.
Hope it all goes well
love Jue Jue


----------



## Carolanne (Apr 12, 2004)

Hi Ladies

My first lot of menogon injections were done in my bum but sadly they abandoned my cycle.  I've just started again and decided to try in my leg and boy never again...    the pain is horrific It feels like someone has stabbed me!!

I'm going back to the bum tomorrow!!

Its good to know I'm not the only one

Good Luck
Carol x


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

i wasn't allowed to do the injections in my tummy and when dh jabbed my rear end i nearly hit the ceiling  very painfull   

pam xx


----------



## GB (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi, hope you all don't mind me jumping in!

I'm on my first cycle of icsi,and I'm having the exact same problem with the Menogon,last cycle(iui) i was on a lower dose and found the injections fine.I had my third injection tonight and it was much better than the previous two and so far so good! (i am actually able to walk tonight without limping!)The first injection was terrible and my leg still aches a little at that site!I was dreading injecting again yesterday but the actual injection was OK it was later on it became sore,i was even thinking about splitting the medicine and doing two injections but have decided against that,so I'm hoping that the worst is over and they will be OK from now on either way i suppose i Will just have to grin and bare it and fingers crossed it will be worth it in the end!! 

        to you all with your TX,hope all your dreams come true!!!!

                                               Gbxx 

Ps I was told from clinic also to only inject in thigh or buttock!


----------



## cooroo (Feb 10, 2005)

Thanks to all you ladies who share my injection pain!  I'm sorry that you do, but at least I am comforted by the fact that it seems normal.

I'm doing the injection in the belly.  I can't even fathom the thought of doing the thigh/leg.  It seems like that would hurt worse!  I rotate all around my belly button, but those sore spots stick around and I tend to run out of places. 

Well, I'm hoping that it is preparing me to handle my Heparin shots that I have to start post transfer.  Those are HORRIBLE!  But maybe now that I've done these awful Menogon shots, it won't be so bad...

Thanks! coo


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Hi Cooroo
hopefully you will not have to stab yourself any more and this one will bring you your dreams but just to let you know, the top of your thigh or buttock is not nearly as bad as you might expect, I am sure that it would be far more painful injecting into my belly as that area is far more sensitive
anyway good luck   
Dydie


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

cooroo

have you checked with your clinic that it's ok to inject into your belly ?? we were told under no circumstances were we to inject into my tummy, so if you haven't asked please do, i would hate for you to find out later you shouldn't have done them in your tummy.

good luck 

pam xx


----------



## stockportsun (Mar 11, 2004)

dear cooroo

i just wanted to repeat what saphy75 has said about not injecting into the belly,i have used menogon on all 3 ivfs and the clinic told me that the other injectables were better suited for injections into the stomach area, IE menopur,gonal f etc, its because Menogon is a more purer drug and its best to inject into the upper thigh/or your bottom if you can get your d/p to do it ? i don't think you have done anything wrong its just that it will be less painful for you ,give your clinic a ring?
                                                all the best 
                                                                stockportsun xxxxxx


----------

